# Stimson's Python locality identification



## sanna (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all  
I was just wondering whether I would be able to get some help identifying the locality of my new Stimson's python. I have attatched some photos of her and as you can see, she is very light in colour. I was told by the reptile store that I purchased her from that the male from the breeding pair that she came from was part blonde which is why her colours were lighter and brighter than most Stimson's that I have seen. Although I have not seen any pictures of blonde or albino Stimson's I am sure it is possible but probably just very rare. 
I was also told that she will reach about 5 foot (1.5m) which is a bit strange because I have only read that they reach 1-1.1m max online. But I was wondering whether her locality may have anything to do with this because I have heard that different locailities of Stimson's reach different lengths and sizes. Either way I am very happy with her colour and markings and don't mind how big she gets. She is great to handle and has a lovely temperment


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry i am unable to identify the locality of ur stimsons but i can say that the pet store has got it confused with the spotted python, as they are the only ones from that genus that can reach 5 foot, plus they come in blonde and albino 
someone with more knowledge would be able to give u a more detailed answer 

p.s- my avatar is a blonde spotted python


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 15, 2012)

Hard to say really with out knowing the full details etc , but to me it looks like a SWQLD or Windorah stimmi ...
It will not reach 1.5m in length , more like 1m ...


----------



## eipper (Jul 15, 2012)

I reckon you have suffered a running from _Itellyoucrap tosellasnakeus_......this species unfortunately quite common in petshops.

I all seriousness it looks like a Stimson, however as for a "pure" local I doubt it.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 15, 2012)

I have Windorah's mate, that second picture makes it look more like a spotted tho. If it is a windorah stimson you will be lucky if it grows to a meter! Still they are good snakes


----------



## sanna (Jul 15, 2012)

@eipper
Actually, the person who sold me the snake is a good family friend of my boyfriend (who was present at the time and owns many snakes himself.) So I don't believe that anything we were told was just to sell us the snake. We were given first choice out of the Stimson's that were not yet on display. Any information we were told was completely based on what the family friend had been told and he was definitly not simply trying to make a sale (as if that were the case, he would not have given us discounts on the snake and all products brought from that particular store haha ) If the information he gave us was wrong, it was not intentional. 
Thanks anyway 



@Albino93
Although I am sure that she is a Stimsons, it is possible that the reptile store confused the length it will reach with a spotted python. That still doesn't explain her very light colour and markings though as I haven't seen any pictures of Stimson's like her. 
p.s. I looked at your spotted python, and she is lovely! Also realised that they share the same name, Cleo 

Sorry, still trying to figure out how to work this site! Even though I click reply on each individual comment, they still all reply in one post at the bottom as you can see :S


----------



## MartinT (Jul 15, 2012)

I found what i thought was a spotted python that looked just like your in Townsville


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 15, 2012)

she definatly is a stimmi, im just unsure of locality. Do u have a closer pic of her pattern and colour? also have u seen the thread "Antaresia freaks"?, it has quite a few different stimmi locality pics and might help with identification. And haha yeh i had such a hard time naming her till i finally came up with that, every name i thought of just didnt suit.
also just noticed u were new to the site, welcome and have fun


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 15, 2012)

It's impossible to tell the exact locality of a snake based purely on looks, the only way you would ever know where it was from is if you caught it yourself.


----------



## Khagan (Jul 15, 2012)

No one can tell you a locality. Its parents could have both been different localities making it a mix, and even its parents could have been mixed too.

It is just a nice Stimson, no need to try and slap a locality name on it.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like australian mainland locality to me but hard to say for sure.


----------



## sanna (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I'm not trying to 'slap a locality name to it' though. I was simply curioush as to whether she could be identified as a particular one as I like to be an informed pet owner  Howver, I am perfectly fine with her being a mix of several localities as some have suggested as her colours are lovely as they are and I am very happy with her. I don't have any close up pictures atm, but I will upload some when I do.
Thanks for suggesting the Antaresia freaks thread @Albino93, it is very interesting


----------

